# Does anyone have a release form for someone riding your horse



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been looking on the net for some kind of contract for someone to sign. When riding one of my horses. Does anyone have suggestions where I could find a good one? I have a sign posted on my property but would like a contract for them to sign. I have a few friends that would like to ride. And I have good horses but they are animals and you just never know. These friends would never sue but insurance company's sure would.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Your insurance company should provide forms for you. If you don't have insurance for this type of activity, I wouldn't do it.
People say friend's wont sue, but wait until their child gets hurt and needs long term medical attention. Humans can turn like sharks.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, it's not so much even about the friends. But insurance company may go after you to get money back.


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes and that is very sad when your willing to let people ride who don't have the chance otherwise. And it's a win win. Maybe I should look into leasing instead


----------

